# A " Regular " REAL Wuhan Citizen Speaks The TRUTH About What The CCP is Doing in China !!!!



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

Only normal citizens are suffering. The government does not care about us. We can't buy medicine with money. We can't go to the hospital with money.

And in Hong Kong, I support your independence. I also support Taiwan independence. Tibet and Hong Kong, I support independence.

Not a single person can speak freely. If anyone speaks about the truth, they are detained, If they decide it's 10 years or 20 years then it's already decided. Even lawyers are useless.

*I'm gonna tell you something. 1 person's sacrifice 2 people's sacrifice is a sacrifice that is necessary of a revolution. I will make a sacrifice for may parents, for my family, for our free lives.*

I know it is dangerous for me to speak out. But I can't take it anymore, I cannot.

*No beds, no medicine, all the news from TV is a lie.*

In this evil society I can no longer keep my mouth shut. No one is willing to speak out. I am going to stand up and make a voice. We really have to resist my fellow citizens. I can't live like this anymore.

*Wow......!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*5400 Californian's in quarantine as of 5:00 pm TODAY !*


----------

